# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ثبت نام در کنکور >  خبر فوری ; فقط کنکور 98 برای داوطلبان نظام قدیم به صورت دوتایی برگزار می شود...

## lover sick

برگزاری دو کنکور مجزا برای داوطلبان نظام جدید و نظام قدیم 98
برگزاری دو کنکور مجزا برای داوطلبان نظام جدید و نظام قدیم 98
عبدالرسول عمادی با بیان اینکه اما در سال ۹۸ شاهد استقرار پایه دوازدهم و تکمیل ساختار نظام آموزشی ۳ - ۳ - ۶ هستیم و از این منظر شرایط برای پذیرش دانشجو و برگزاری امتحانات نهایی متفاوت خواهد بود تصریح کرد : در سال ۹۸ ، بخش اول داوطلبان ورود به کنکور همین کلاس دوازدهمی ها هستند و بخش دوم نیز پشت کنکوری‌ های سال های قبل اند و به نظر می‌رسد لازم است فقط در همان سال دو کنکور برگزار شود تا فارغ‌ التحصیلان نظام های آموزشی قبلی با مشکل مواجه نشوند .

----------


## Elahe_

ميشه لينك خبرو بدين لطفا ؟

----------


## Dmz.official

اصلا مهم نیست این چیزها و الکی درگیر این مسائل نشید ( اینجا ایرانه و درست نیست که بخواید چیزی پیش بینی کنید اصلا  :Yahoo (4):  )
چه سال 97 چه 98 بخواید قبول شید باید از همین الان بخونید ...
قبلا پشت کنکوری ها یه مزیتی که داشتن این بود که از کسایی که سال اولشونه یکم جلو بودن ولی اگه 98 رو سهمیه بندی کنن همه پشت کنکورین و هیچ برتری ندارید مگر این که برای همین 97 توپ خونده باشید و انشاالله که همین امسال هم جمع کنید کنکورو و اگه الان بیخیال بشید فقط یه شانس دارید ولی اگه از همین الان مرد و مردونه ( زن و زنونه  :Yahoo (21):  ) بخونید دو شانس خواهید داشت ...
الان 12هفته مونده حدودا تو کانال دکتر عمارلو یه پست جالبی بود که می گفت هر هفته 5% هم بیاری جلو تا اون موقع خیلی اتفاقا می تونه بیفته ...
در کل حرفم اینه که بیخیال شید و بدونید که همیشه یه سری میان یه حرفایی رو میزنن و اگه بهشون توجه کنین تمرکز رو بهم میریزه ...
اصلا منطقی نیست که الان بخواید برای 98 نگران باشید چون 97 مهم تره و تمرکزتون روی 97 باشه ...
موفق باشید

----------


## Levi_Ackerman

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط MatinM_M


اصلا مهم نیست این چیزها و الکی درگیر این مسائل نشید ( اینجا ایرانه و درست نیست که بخواید چیزی پیش بینی کنید اصلا  )
چه سال 97 چه 98 بخواید قبول شید باید از همین الان بخونید ...
قبلا پشت کنکوری ها یه مزیتی که داشتن این بود که از کسایی که سال اولشونه یکم جلو بودن ولی اگه 98 رو سهمیه بندی کنن همه پشت کنکورین و هیچ برتری ندارید مگر این که برای همین 97 توپ خونده باشید و انشاالله که همین امسال هم جمع کنید کنکورو و اگه الان بیخیال بشید فقط یه شانس دارید ولی اگه از همین الان مرد و مردونه ( زن و زنونه  ) بخونید دو شانس خواهید داشت ...
الان 12هفته مونده حدودا تو کانال دکتر عمارلو یه پست جالبی بود که می گفت هر هفته 5% هم بیاری جلو تا اون موقع خیلی اتفاقا می تونه بیفته ...
در کل حرفم اینه که بیخیال شید و بدونید که همیشه یه سری میان یه حرفایی رو میزنن و اگه بهشون توجه کنین تمرکز رو بهم میریزه ...
اصلا منطقی نیست که الان بخواید برای 98 نگران باشید چون 97 مهم تره و تمرکزتون روی 97 باشه ...
موفق باشید


دقیقا دوست عزیز 
من چه امسال در بیام چه نه دارم درسامو حتی واسه ۹۸ میخونم که بتونم  اون موقع بیشتر تست بزنم .....
و دارم کارمو واسه اون موقع راحت میکنم 
هر چند شاید امسال در اومدم ....
که میدونم نه...._

----------


## Dr.Manhattan

عبدالرسول عمادي رئيس مركز سنجش آموزش و پرورش و باني اصلي امتحانات نهايي هست.
ايشون نزنه اين حرفارو كي بزنه؟
براي چي هر خزئبلاتي كه عده اي ميگن رو سريع بازتاب ميديد و ي تگ مهم و فوري هم بهش مي زنيد؟!
ايشون نه در كارگروه شهريور ماه كاره اي هست و نه بودجه و برنامه ريزي استنادي نسبت به امتحانات نهايي ارائه كرده.

خوبه وزير بهداشت و علوم و سنجش و كميسيون آموزش هم بياد به حواشي و شايعه دامنه بزنه؟!
خوشبختانه بيكاري از سر تمامي مسئولان سرخورده آموزش و پرورش مي باره تا حدي اوضاع وخيم و عقده خود كم بيني آموزش و پرورش رشد كرده كه دكتر سبطي براي اين اراجيف هر يكي/دو هفته يا در كانال يا در مصاحبه شفاف سازي انجام ميده.

متأسفانه دانش آموز هم ساده لوح و زود باوره كه فوري واكنش نشون ميده و باعث ميشه كيف آموزش و پرورش كوك بشه.
اينا كه كاري از دستشون برنمياد، همون موقع كه ديوان رأي به ابطال و تاثير يوم آخرتي با ٣ سال نهايي و امنيتي در سطح سازمان سنجش ارائه كرد، به كل آموزش و پرورش از گردونه تصميم گيري حذف شد.

خوشبختانه و خوشبختانه سازمان سنجش آموزش كشور، وزارت بهداشت و علوم درصد بالايي افراد فرهيخته و عالم دارن كه اراجيف نشر نميدن و به موقعش تنها تو دهني هاي آموزش و پرورش رو زحمت مي كشن.

كما اينكه همين ماه پيش اين آقاي عمادي عزيز از تصحيح الكترونيكي اوراق امتحان نهايي صحبت كرد و تودهني محكمي از دكتر سبطي و سنجش خورد.

محض اطلاع كه ايشون رئيس نهضت سواد آموزي و آموزش و پرورش بوشهر بوده و دكتري تاريخ علم اسلامي داره از ناكجا آباد كه گفته ميشه همين دانشگاه آزاد خودمونه!

بعد بازهم بياييد و با شاخ و برگ و مغلطه هاي بي اتمام اين شخص خودتونو اذيت كنيد.

اينم لينك خبر براي علاقه مندان به حواشي:
https://www.isna.ir/news/97011704127...-سالهای

----------


## MehranWilson

> _
> 
> دقیقا دوست عزیز 
> من چه امسال در بیام چه نه دارم درسامو حتی واسه ۹۸ میخونم که بتونم  اون موقع بیشتر تست بزنم .....
> و دارم کارمو واسه اون موقع راحت میکنم 
> هر چند شاید امسال در اومدم ....
> که میدونم نه...._


 :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4):  دادا تو که 6040 رو داری کل حرف اخر و منتظری رو خریدی دیگه

----------


## Lara27

> دادا تو که 6040 رو داری کل حرف اخر و منتظری رو خریدی دیگه


۶۰۴۰ چیه؟

----------


## Levi_Ackerman

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط mehranab


 دادا تو که 6040 رو داری کل حرف اخر و منتظری رو خریدی دیگه


اصلا حرفت یعنی چی ؟؟!؟!
من از حرف آخر یه زیست دارم با فیزیک پایه و دینی  که اکثرا دوستان میدونن 
6040 پولشو ندارم....
بعدشم هیچکس با این 6040 موفق نمیشه مگر اینکه پشتش تلاش خیییلیییی زیادی باشه ....._

----------


## Mamad_6xlarge

الهی شکر :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (5):

----------


## asalshah

_ما که راحتیمولی عجب چیزی میشه سال بعدقیمه رو میریزن تو ماستا_

----------


## hamed_habibi

وقتی ایشون میگه ی سال پس تا س سال هست....   تاثیرم مثبته ....فک نکنم سهمیه ها جدا بشه....هرکس ترازش بهتر رتبه بههتر...سوالات هم سطح باید بدن ک خب طراح های کنکور انقد زبده کاربلد هستن چجوری سوال بدن همسان باشه...درکل کنکور98 نظام جدیدا عملکرد ضعیف تری خواهند داشت...

----------


## Levi_Ackerman

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط حامدیگانه



وقتی ایشون میگه ی سال پس تا س سال هست....   تاثیرم مثبته ....فک نکنم سهمیه ها جدا بشه....هرکس ترازش بهتر رتبه بههتر...سوالات هم سطح باید بدن ک خب طراح های کنکور انقد زبده کاربلد هستن چجوری سوال بدن همسان باشه...درکل کنکور98 نظام جدیدا عملکرد ضعیف تری خواهند داشت...


معلومه  دانش آموزای جدید نه تجربه ای داشتن  نه میدونن چیا مهمه و بودجه بندی ندارن 
تازه همه امتحاناتشون سال دوازدهم نهایی هست ( خبرش اومد که امتحانات یازدهمی ها لغو شد) 
98 رو پشت کنکوری های 97 میبرن  به احتمال زیاد_

----------


## hamed_habibi

​بله افشار تو چنلش حرف قشنگی زد گفت کنکور98 یکی ازبهترین فرصتا برای وارد شدن ب دانشگاهه....رفته رفته حرفش درک کردم


> _
> معلومه  دانش آموزای جدید نه تجربه ای داشتن  نه میدونن چیا مهمه و بودجه بندی ندارن 
> تازه همه امتحاناتشون سال دوازدهم نهایی هست ( خبرش اومد که امتحانات یازدهمی ها لغو شد) 
> 98 رو پشت کنکوری های 97 میبرن  به احتمال زیاد_

----------


## hamed_habibi

​نیاز نیست بگی چی داری چی نداری...هرچی خوبه بخون تواین انجمن از ی جا ب بعد هرکتابی محصولی بده....خطای منو نکن


> _
> اصلا حرفت یعنی چی ؟؟!؟!
> من از حرف آخر یه زیست دارم با فیزیک پایه و دینی  که اکثرا دوستان میدونن 
> 6040 پولشو ندارم....
> بعدشم هیچکس با این 6040 موفق نمیشه مگر اینکه پشتش تلاش خیییلیییی زیادی باشه ....._

----------


## Levi_Ackerman

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط حامدیگانه


​نیاز نیست بگی چی داری چی نداری...هرچی خوبه بخون تواین انجمن از ی جا ب بعد هرکتابی محصولی بده....خطای منو نکن


خو فکر میکنه من همه محصولات حرف آخر دارم... 
منم پول دارم خو تموم میشه....._

----------


## Dayi javad

*کاش کنکور ۹۷ شرکت کرده بودم*

----------


## hamed_habibi

داداش تا98 خیلی مونده میتونی بخدا زیرصد هم بشی


> *کاش کنکور ۹۷ شرکت کرده بودم*

----------


## hamed_habibi

داداش هرچی دوسداری بخر...گوش نده...مقصد یکیه راه هامختلفه


> _
> خو فکر میکنه من همه محصولات حرف آخر دارم... 
> منم پول دارم خو تموم میشه....._

----------


## pourya78

> داداش تا98 خیلی مونده میتونی بخدا زیرصد هم بشی


ببخشید یه سوال میدونم اینجا جاش نی ولی هیچ کس جواب منو نمیده . 
خط ویژه فیزیک پیش وپایه خوبه یا نه ؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## Dayi javad

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط حامدیگانه


داداش تا98 خیلی مونده میتونی بخدا زیرصد هم بشی


باور میکنی در طول روز ۱۰۰ بار تصمیم میگیریم باز پشیمون میشم !


دیوانه شدم بس ک فکر کردم ب کنکور دادن یا ندادن*

----------


## mohammad1397

> *
> 
> باور میکنی در طول روز ۱۰۰ بار تصمیم میگیریم باز پشیمون میشم !
> 
> 
> دیوانه شدم بس ک فکر کردم ب کنکور دادن یا ندادن*


کنکوربده ولی فقط برای دندون پزشکی که زودواردبازارکارشی

----------


## mohammad1397

> برگزاری دو کنکور مجزا برای داوطلبان نظام جدید و نظام قدیم 98
> برگزاری دو کنکور مجزا برای داوطلبان نظام جدید و نظام قدیم 98
> عبدالرسول عمادی با بیان اینکه اما در سال ۹۸ شاهد استقرار پایه دوازدهم و تکمیل ساختار نظام آموزشی ۳ - ۳ - ۶ هستیم و از این منظر شرایط برای پذیرش دانشجو و برگزاری امتحانات نهایی متفاوت خواهد بود تصریح کرد : در سال ۹۸ ، بخش اول داوطلبان ورود به کنکور همین کلاس دوازدهمی ها هستند و بخش دوم نیز پشت کنکوری‌ های سال های قبل اند و به نظر می‌رسد لازم است فقط در همان سال دو کنکور برگزار شود تا فارغ‌ التحصیلان نظام های آموزشی قبلی با مشکل مواجه نشوند .


دوست عزیزمن تویه پست دیگه هم گفتم عمادی هیچ کاره هست فقط سازمام سنجش تاثیرگذاره

----------


## hamed_habibi

اخرش که چی بشین بخون بخدا تا 98 میشی علامه زیست شیمی س تای عمومی عالی بخون ریاضی فیزیک در 40تا60 زدن...


> *
> 
> باور میکنی در طول روز ۱۰۰ بار تصمیم میگیریم باز پشیمون میشم !
> 
> 
> دیوانه شدم بس ک فکر کردم ب کنکور دادن یا ندادن*

----------


## hamed_habibi

نه خیلی بده ن خیلی خوب مث ریاضی شیمی نیست


> ببخشید یه سوال میدونم اینجا جاش نی ولی هیچ کس جواب منو نمیده . 
> خط ویژه فیزیک پیش وپایه خوبه یا نه ؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## RamtinArman

الان یه سوال ؟ کنکور 98 که من می خوام شرکت کنم و دیپلم سال 92 هستم از منابع نظام قدیم میاد یا نظام جدید بلاخره ؟

----------


## Levi_Ackerman

_سال دوازدهم احتمالا رتبه های خوبی نمیارن 
چون هم مدرسه میرن هم همه امتحاناشون نهایی هست!!!
پشت کنکوری ها عملکرد بهتری خواهند داشت..._

----------


## mohammad1397

> _سال دوازدهم احتمالا رتبه های خوبی نمیارن 
> چون هم مدرسه میرن هم همه امتحاناشون نهایی هست!!!
> پشت کنکوری ها عملکرد بهتری خواهند داشت..._


مطمئن باش عملکردشون بهترهم هست!!

----------


## Mamad_6xlarge

بچه های نسل جدیدو دست کم نگیرید ...

----------


## mohammad1397

هرسال که میگذره قبولی داره سخت ترمیشه ازیه طرف افزایش سهمیه ازطرف دیگه افزایش داوطلبای کنکورپس فک نکنین 98اسونتره این نظام جدیدا خیلی هاشون ازپایه تست زدن اومدن جلو

----------


## mohsen_hps

اقا اخر ۹۸ چی شد این همه بحث کردین؟ 

دوم اینکه این تاثیرهارو ما نفهمیدیم برا ماها که کاردانی داریم فرقیم میکنه یا نه؟ خخخخخخخ

Sent from my SM-J701F using Tapatalk

----------


## Pa__r__sa

> _سال دوازدهم احتمالا رتبه های خوبی نمیارن 
> چون هم مدرسه میرن هم همه امتحاناشون نهایی هست!!!
> پشت کنکوری ها عملکرد بهتری خواهند داشت..._


درصورتی که دوتا کنکور بگیرن از قبل ظرفیتارو جدا میکنن چون اصلا امکان نداره که رتبه هاشون یکی بشه  مخصوصا با متفاوت بودنه دیپلممون نسبت به شما به هیچ وجه با همیدیگه مقایسمون نمیکن  یا یدونه کنکور داریم یا کنکورامون همرا با رتبه و ظرفیتا جداس

----------


## mohammad1397

> درصورتی که دوتا کنکور بگیرن از قبل ظرفیتارو جدا میکنن چون اصلا امکان نداره که رتبه هاشون یکی بشه  مخصوصا با متفاوت بودنه دیپلممون نسبت به شما به هیچ وجه با همیدیگه مقایسمون نمیکن  یا یدونه کنکور داریم یا کنکورامون همرا با رتبه و ظرفیتا جداس


اخه یکم فک کنین ببنین منطقیه حرفتون یانه!

----------


## Elahe_

> درصورتی که دوتا کنکور بگیرن از قبل ظرفیتارو جدا میکنن چون اصلا امکان نداره که رتبه هاشون یکی بشه  مخصوصا با متفاوت بودنه دیپلممون نسبت به شما به هیچ وجه با همیدیگه مقایسمون نمیکن  یا یدونه کنکور داریم یا کنکورامون همرا با رتبه و ظرفیتا جداس


تا الان دو تا كنكور خارج و داخل داشتيم و با هم مقايسه شده

----------


## amir.hzF

> تا الان دو تا كنكور خارج و داخل داشتيم و با هم مقايسه شده


کنکور داخل و خارج  سطح سوالاشون یکین(در حدی که فک کنم زیست داخل و خارج دقیقا کپیه همن ) منبع طرح سوالاشون یکیه و همچنین درصد اعمال نمرشون هم یکیه ولی کنکور های  نظام جدید و قدیم اینجوری نیستن

----------


## amir.hzF

> اخه یکم فک کنین ببنین منطقیه حرفتون یانه!


 چرا منطقی نیست حرفشون. مشکلش چیه ؟؟

----------


## Dmz.official

هیچ کس نمی تونه پیش بینی کنه چیزی رو (خودشون هم بعید می دونم بدونن چیکار می خوان بکنن ! )
ولی باید ببینید 81 چیکار کردن احتمالا دوباره همون کار رو میکنن ...

----------


## f.r.ch.m.7871

بالاخره کنکور تو سال98 چجوریاس؟؟؟؟2تا برگزار میشه یانه؟؟

----------


## RamtinArman

یعنی دو نوع سوال طرح می شه برای کنکور 98 ؟

----------


## aliroshani

> چرا منطقی نیست حرفشون. مشکلش چیه ؟؟


چون رو هوا حرف می زنن، طراحای سنجش اینقدر حرفه ای هستن که بتونن عدالت رو تو سختی و راحتی سوالا رعایت کنن و اینکه من شنیدم دفعه قبل که دو تا کنکور برگزار شد از قسمت هایی از درس های که تغییر نکرده بود سوالات کاملا مشابه بودند ولی تو موارد متفاوت سوالات با سطح کاملا یکسان داده بودند. در ضمن 98 هم صددرصد تاثیر مثبت هست چون تا وقتی سه سال آخر نهایی نشده تاثیر قطعی نمیشه،پس دیپلم هامون هیچ تفاوتی ندارن.
البته به نظر من (تو یه نگاه سطحی و نه دقیق)حجم درس های نظام جدید واقعا کم شده و خیلی آبکی شده(که این روند برای آموزش و پرورش طبیعی هست)

----------


## Hossein.A

جالبی اینجور تاپیکا اینکه هرکی هرچی فکر میکنه درسته رو مینویسه ، بعد هم به شدت ازش دفاع میکنه !
درحالی که همه میدونن هیچی معلوم نیست ، ولی بازم باهم بحث میکنین...
چیزی که نه دست شماست ، نه اصلا معلوم نیست که چی میشه بحث کردن نداره که.

----------


## RezaJJ

امروز از یکی از اعضای کمیسیون آموزش مجلس در مورد کنکور نظام قدیم و جدید پرسیدم گفت که تصمیم قطعی رو بعد کنکور میگیریم و فعلا هیچ تصمیمی نگرفتیم و فقط از طرف آموزش پرورش درخواست برگزاری کنکور مجزا رو داشتیم . ضمنا گفت از من میشنوی به احتمال 90 درصد دو الی سه سال کنکور مجزا میگیریم برا قدیم و جدید

----------


## hamed_habibi

​از دید من 2تا کنکوره...تاثیرم قطعا مثبته....وظرفیتا جدا نمیشه....سطح سوالا یکی خواهد بود...دیگه طرف چندساله کارش اینه نتونه سوالات هم سطح بده بره بیمره...

----------


## hamed_habibi

خود اموزش پروروش گفت ک میزان تاثیر معدل تا دوسال اینده همینه....لینکش توسایت هست...

----------


## aliroshani

> جالبی اینجور تاپیکا اینکه هرکی هرچی فکر میکنه درسته رو مینویسه ، بعد هم به شدت ازش دفاع میکنه !
> درحالی که همه میدونن هیچی معلوم نیست ، ولی بازم باهم بحث میکنین...
> چیزی که نه دست شماست ، نه اصلا معلوم نیست که چی میشه بحث کردن نداره که.


درسته داداش نمیشه قطعی حرفی زد ولی به گذشته که میشه استناد کرد

----------


## DrOMi

کنکور 98 چه یک کنکور باشه،چه صدتا کنکور،کسی که بخواد به هدفش برسه،میرسه،کسی هم که دنبال .وقت گذروندن باشه،وقت میگذرونه
یکجوری هم میگید کتاب ها عوض شده،انگار چای فیزیک عمومی،فیزیک هالیدی قراره درس بدن به بچه های نظام جدید.همه درس هاتون یکیه،زیست یکم متفاوته که فکر نکنم برای کسی که دنبال هدفش باشه،یادگرفتن چهارتا اصطلاح جدید،اونقدر ها سخت باشه
جای این حرفا درستون رو بخونید بابا

----------


## Alireza is Here

Up

----------


## Dr.arash123

الان نظام قدیم ها باید کتاب های خودشونو بخونن؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------

